# Friends of Berthoud Pass Avy clinic dates.



## Guest (Oct 8, 2007)

i am sooooo there on the 23rd or the 13th....


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2007)

should we have our beacons before this class?


----------



## bravo_castle (Aug 16, 2007)

Thanks for posting this KC.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Punkmouse said:


> should we have our beacons before this class?


The devil in me sez to tell you yes and that you'll need your shovel and probe too.

But the nice guy is telling you no. You will need that gear for the on snow if you choose to do it. You'll also want a pack to carry that stuff with. One that carries your board is a good idea as we generally get one run in for those who ride or ski.


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2007)

ahhh see its my birthday present from my parents and my bday is dec 2nd.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Sounds like a nice present from your pods.


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2007)

well they want me to be safe lol ... one year they bought me a helemet .... they know how much i love it and they don't want me to get hurt


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

There are level 1 avalanche courses offered on the east coast. You can find info here.


----------



## DrGreeNThumB420 (Aug 19, 2007)

hmmm nice info


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

The Denver locations have been announced. I have updated the original post. Remember, you have to attend one of these "refresher" courses to be able to attend the on snow session. Well worth your time considering a level 1 course will cost you a couple of hundred while the on snow for fobp is around $30.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

FOBP classes start this week. They are just an hour maybe two long. Lot's of great info, Hacksaw is da man when it comes to avalanche knowledge. Make sure you show up to one of these so you can do the on snow in Jan.


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2007)

i will be there with shawn and skier chris on tuesday :-D


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

I will be home watching tv! :cheeky4: 

I have a facilitator class with Hacksaw later this year. 

Enjoy the refresher, Hacksaw really is one of the best in the world. We are fortunate to have him as a local source.


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2007)

I went to this class last night! 

And let me tell you it was really REALLY good!!!! If you live in colorado make sure you attend one of these classes if you do not know anything about the back country! Halsted was great and kept your attention the whole time... man now I can not wait for the on hill portion!


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

The fundraiser for Friends of Berthoud Pass is the the Powder Whores premier at the Oriental this Friday. While a Telemark movie, usually a snowboader of the splitboard variety makes a segment or two. It is a good time and fits the backcountry Ten Commandments role. Patrollersupply will have a table there and is planning on giving away a beacon at the raffle. So who knows, maybe you can get some killer swag. 

So come out on the 9th to the The Oriental Theater - Denver. Tickets are $12 and the doors open around 7.


----------



## Guest (Nov 7, 2007)

i want to go to that but i would have to ditch shawn :-/ his friend is having a suprise bday party in black hawk ... uhhhh i really do not want to go this blows. I hate gambling


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Oh just go. That way the guys won't have to hide the hookers and blow...


----------



## Guest (Nov 7, 2007)

exactly why i am leaving him


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

^^^^hmmmm

Tonight is the second Denver area refresher class at the Oriental. If you are in D-Town and want to do the on snow, you have to attend one of these. It's free and there's a full service bar at the Oriental. So grab a canned PBR sit back and enjoy the talk. Halstead is one of the best in the world at this stuff. We are lucky to have him as a resource.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Ok,

The last two avy refresher clinics are tonight and tomorrow. This is your last chance to qualify for the on snow portion. These are free, the on snow is something like $30. You will not find a better value in avalanche education anywhere. 

Here is the info for the last two classes.

Tue. Dec 4 Breckenridge Main Street Station, Independence Ballroom 7:00pm
Wed. Dec 5 Winter Park The Pub 7:00pm

Well worth your time even if you decide to skip the on snow...


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2007)

all registered for the sat on snow :-D


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

And just so you guys don't think all we do is snow sceince in the Friends of Berthoud Avy clinic. We do actually get some riding in.

Punkmouse and her dude were my students. The largest group was 4 plus a facilitator. So I had a small group. Brian helped out facilitate with me so we had a 1-1 facilitator to student ratio. We got done with our snow discussion and made some turns down Sam's Knob. Punkmouse thought they were good turns...
































Shawn found a nice line too...
























Brian our co-facilitator found good turns even if he was on tele skis.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Punkmouse setting up her line.








Silly stupid deep.
















Shawn rock hoppin'
















and Brian getting in the deep.








Yeah it sucked...:laugh:


----------

